# Looking for climber long island new york



## Russtree1127 (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking for a climber with commercial lic. must have experience running a crew and good pruning skills can start right away top pay for right person .

cell 631-445-5829
office 631 924-8733
Russ Tree & Landscape service


----------

